# wacom tablet probleme



## paraphan (1. März 2002)

ich hab mir gerade ein wacom tablet (initus2 a4 regular) zugelegt und hab dazu ne frage:

das tablet ist ja druckempfindlich, in photoshop wird dadurch ein strich je
nach druck dünner oder dicker.
so weit so gut...jetzt möchte ich aber, dass sich je nach druck die sichtbarkeit des striches
ändert und nicht die dicke.
wo stell ich das ein¿

ich hab hab das ganze tablethandbuch durchsucht und nirgendwo einen hinweis
darauf gefunden, wie das gehen soll.

beim tablet gibt's ja außerdem noch ein paar tasten (z.B. "soft", "medium", "firm"),
um zwischen verschiedenen druckstärken zu wechseln. kann ich die auch irgendwie
einzeln konfigurieren bzw. jede taste verschieden einstellen, z.B. taste "soft" strichdicke
ändert sich, taste "medium" sichtbarkeit ändert sich und taste "firm" strichdicke normal,
sichtbarkeit 100%¿

ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen...


----------



## Nino (1. März 2002)

Hi
Normalerweise änderst du die Sichtbarkeit(Deckkraft) des Bildes wenn du auf die Ebene doppelklickst und die Deckkraft verringerst.

MFG
Nino


----------



## paraphan (1. März 2002)

schon klar, ich will aber die sichtbarkeit des gezeichneten striches je nach druck ändern...damit ich's nicht immer manuell umstellen muss...


----------



## nanda (1. März 2002)

@nino
nicht die deckkraft des bildes sondern die deckkraft einzelner striche soll gesteuert werden. zum beispiel soll ein strich allmählich immer stärker sichtbar werden.

das kann man mit dem verändern der deckkraft der ebene nicht erreichen.

@paraphan
wenn die sichtbarkeit innerhalb eines oder verschiedener strich verändert werden soll ist meistens auch eine veränderung der breite des striches verbunden. das entspricht den natürlichen gesetzmäßigkeiten. wenn du mit einem realen pinsel fest aufdrückst gehen die borsten auseinandern und der strich wird breiter und intensiver. 

anders sieht es da schon mit dem airbrush aus. bei meinen versuchen mit dem wacom ist die breite des striches stets gleich und durch die druckstufen wird nur die sichtbarkeit verändert. genau das suchst du doch. versuch´s mal.


----------



## paraphan (1. März 2002)

@nanda: danke für deinen tipp, aber das mit dem airbrush hab ich schon gemacht, aber ich möchte aber meine verschiedenen pinselspitzen verwenden und diese dann per druck in ihrer deckkraft ändern...


----------



## nanda (1. März 2002)

bei airbrush und pinsel kannst du doch dieselben spitzen verwenden


----------



## paraphan (1. März 2002)

uups, stimmt ja, hab gar nicht daran gedacht...*peinlich*
vielen dank für deine hilfe!


----------



## paraphan (1. März 2002)

@nanda: hab dir gerade einen vote gegeben  so als dankeschön und entschuldigung für meine dummheit


----------



## nanda (1. März 2002)

/offtopic

entschuldigung ???
dummheit ???

na na na, das möchte ich nicht wieder hören. für dieses post müßtest du dich schämen 

die lösungen liegen meistens ganz nah. dafür gibts doch das forum hier.

das dankeschön geht in ordnung.

/end offtopic


----------



## draGY (1. März 2002)

ok da dat prob ja nun behoben is wollt ich noch wat zu fragen.
Also ich hatte auch vor mir son tablet zuholen woman mit dem stift drauf zeichnen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen welches gut geeignet ist und gibts da extra welche die gut für ps sin?


----------



## paraphan (1. März 2002)

also ich hab mich überall schlau gemacht und mir am schluss ein wacom tablet gekauft, weil wacom halt einfach marktführer ist und die beste treiberunterstützung und zusatzfunktion bietet...*werbung*

leider sind sie halt **§$%"&teuer.

aber ich kann dir sagen: meins ist ein traum!


----------



## draGY (1. März 2002)

aehm wie t-t-te-te-teuer sind die denn ? 
Hatte auch net vor en halbes Königreich dafür zu blechen


----------



## paraphan (1. März 2002)

meins (a4 regular) hat 470 euro gekostet :>


----------



## draGY (1. März 2002)

aehm... para du hast dich da irgendwo vertippt denn bei dir steht dort 470€ ... 

bahhhh dat is ja mega teuer. Pff dann bleib ich bei meiner Maus.


----------



## eduke (10. Februar 2005)

Nochmal was zum Thema: Es gibt wesentlich geschicktere Wege, das Problem zu lösen. Standardfunktion des Anfangspinsels ist es, die größe des striches je nach Druck zu regulieren, das lässt sich aber ändern, indem man auf die Pinseleinstellungen geht und dort unter "andere einstellungen" den Dekckraftjitter auf "Zeichenstift-Druck" Einstellt. Schon ändert sich bei geringen Druck die Sichtbarkeit. Aber trotzdem wird der Strich noch kleiner. Wenn man das noch abstellen will, stellt man einfach den Größen-Jitter unter den Formeigenschaften aus  da kann man jedenfalls jede Menge rausholen, wenn man ein Zeichentablett hat. (Wacom Volito )


----------



## Lemming (11. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich wollte noch sagen, dass ich ein Intuos2 A6 besitze, und damit wunderbar arbeiten kann. Die kleine Fläche genügt mir völlig zum Illustrieren (hat 140,- gekostet).
Gruss Lemming


----------



## Haektor (11. Februar 2005)

ich hab das saphir a5 dingen und erm wenn ich mit nem Stift male kann ich gar nichts über den Stiftdruck beim zeuchnen ändern. Weder stärker ändert sich noch dicke v einer Linie


----------

